# Cheque lifespan?



## frash (7 Mar 2011)

Is there a lifespan on a cheque?

One I wrote last July as just been lodged unexpectantly - I thought they were only valid for 6 months.


----------



## Mpsox (7 Mar 2011)

A cheque is potentially legally valid for an indefinate period, there is nothing in any of the Bills of Exchange Act that says it goes stale after 6 months. However the acts do refer to a cheque not having been in circulation for a considerable period of time( or words to that effect). Therefore, it is normal banking practice to unpay cheques that are more then 6 months old but there is no legislation that backs that period up.

In addition, most banks don't check the dates on small value cheques, especially if they were lodged at other branches as it is not cost-effective to do so. (Bear in mind that over 1m cheques are still issued in Ireland per week). 

By all means raise a complaint with the bank, but you could be depending on their goodwill to get anywhere


----------



## frash (7 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the explanation.

I'll get onto the bank as this old cheque appearing now as left me in dire straits for the rest of the month.
When I wrote it last Summer I was in a different financial position & didn't even notice it not coming out of my account.


----------



## Graftgirl (7 Mar 2011)

There should be a common courtesy period for the period that a cheque should be cashed withink, like 3 weeks(which would be plenty IMO)
I wrote a cheque last september for €450, the cheque has not been cashed yet(6 mths later) this cheque being cashed now would cause me considerable grief depending on when in the month it could be cashed, there should be a courtesy period in which a cheque should be cashed...And there should definately be a lapse of time after which a cheque should not be able to be cashed, like 3-6mths..Good luck with the bank Frash, I don't think there can be much they would do to help you out after the cheque has left your account etc..


----------



## frash (9 Mar 2011)

Money was returned to my account.
It would have happened as part of the normal cheque process even if I hadn't rang.


----------

